# Viral TikTok Describes Safe Haven Baby Boxes



## babysafehaven (9 mo ago)

"Baby boxes" are a SCAM! And the person from Indiana a known scam artist. Look at this award winning investigative report by her hometown TV station. https://wane.com/news/baby-boxes-bring-debate-over-safety-protocols/amp/… If she can't answer a very simple question, that she has to, she proves it's a scam!


----------



## Motherandwarrior (9 mo ago)

This seems like trafficking


----------



## babysafehaven (9 mo ago)

Motherandwarrior said:


> This seems like trafficking


When you are heavily associated with Pro-life crisis pregnancy centers it is trafficking. Especially when you have these illegal press conferences/parties where you publicize the very confidential aspects of the woman's actions! Safe haven laws are 100% confidential, and anonymous! That means ALL the women's actions, and confidential and anonymous! That is unless a scam artist wants to monetize the press parties off the women's actions!!! That's definitely "trafficking."


----------



## Motherandwarrior (9 mo ago)

babysafehaven said:


> When you are heavily associated with Pro-life crisis pregnancy centers it is trafficking. Especially when you have these illegal press conferences/parties where you publicize the very confidential aspects of the woman's actions! Safe haven laws are 100% confidential, and anonymous! That means ALL the women's actions, and confidential and anonymous! That is unless a scam artist wants to monetize the press parties off the women's actions!!! That's definitely "trafficking."


I see. Thank you for explaining.


----------



## JarryPatyson (6 mo ago)

I think this service will become extremely popular after abortion prohibition. Each girl who’s sixteen and got pregnant accidentally will prefer giving the baby away to a safer place. And I think it’s good because so many couples cannot have a baby; now both problems can be solved. I also posted a video on this topic on my account. Thanks to buying likes and followers on TikTok, it also got popular. I hope many people see this and stop being judgemental of women who can’t bear such a huge responsibility


----------



## IndyDad (6 mo ago)

babysafehaven said:


> "Baby boxes" are a SCAM! And the person from Indiana a known scam artist. Look at this award winning investigative report by her hometown TV station. https://wane.com/news/baby-boxes-bring-debate-over-safety-protocols/amp/… If she can't answer a very simple question, that she has to, she proves it's a scam!


I read the article you posted but I'm having a hard time understanding what the issue is? I don't think that this is a perfect solution but it seems like a decent enough idea for a start.
Do you not think that it's safe enough? I mean, the practice of leaving an infant at the fire station has been going on a long time. Not saying i agree with it, but it's better than simply abandoning a child, right?


----------

